# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Stano 50

## ajfina

this is an UGL kinda new so far they'r trenb ,deca works good , they also have oxandro, anadrol and dbols liquid  :Hmmmm:  
they have a full line 
check this out

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Injectable Anavar  :Smilie:  I like that.

----------


## ajfina

no bro is not injectable is oral  :Hmmmm:  check where say for oral injestion only
weird
at only 30ml 10mgs that runs out fasttt u need a bounch of bottle of those for a cycle of var
is it a lot more cheaper to do anavar in liquid form right? than pills

----------


## IRON1977

Yes They Have

----------


## ajfina

> Yes They Have


yes they have what?

----------


## ogistra

its realy look fine......didi you try ajfina????

----------


## Seajackal

AJ, could you black paint that www addy in the labels then repost them?
I think that's one of the rules MBH had posted lately about naming pics,
puting site addies, and mail addies in the pics. Sorry bro I'm not trying to
dick on you, Big AJ. Lately things are turning like uncontroled over this
board?

----------


## ajfina

done deal, my bad  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

> its realy look fine......didi you try ajfina????


I haven't but i will soon

----------

